# Superman's 180l Asian Retreat



## Superman (17 Apr 2008)

I started at 7pm tonight with a Domino's Pizza break at about 9pm and I've just finished. Therefore, I won't be typing up too much tonight but will show you the final shots so that you all have tomorrow to comment on it and suggest changes etc.

I'll write up a bit more of a journal tomorrow night.

I think I've planted well, but didn't want to over plant too densely and wanted space for the plants to grow into. But have a load more plants to use so if people think it's too sparse then I'll add some more tomorrow.

I'm very pleased with the hardscape, I was still messing about with ideas upto the minute it went in but am very happy with it me thinks.

Got the CO2 kit to work too!  8) 

Anyway the photos...


----------



## TDI-line (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Looking good Superman.


----------



## Azaezl (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I like it  Well done! Much better then anything I attempted when I first started!

Only thing that I would mention is the vallis looks too...whats' the word, strict, symmetrical? I dunno 

I always used to do what you've done and basically have a line going from 1 side along the back and down the right hand side. If you have anymore vallis how about adding a few a little further forward from the back? Or maybe add 2 or 3 in between the rocks or something, that's just what I would do, just so it wasn't a perfectly straight line


----------



## Arana (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

nice work mate


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Thats great mate.

IMO I'd steer away from bringing the vallis forward as suggested by Azaezl, the vallis is going to grow of its own accord, send out runner and create a more natural look by it's self. 
I like the rock placement, good stuff.

Happy days


----------



## daniel19831123 (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Did you plant the anubias in the sand or was it tighten to the back of the rock? Can't say I see any strings fishline attach to that stone.


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Looks really good mate   Looking forwards to when it matures some more!


----------



## beeky (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Good work. Although I didn't think of it, I agree with Azaezl re. the vallis. Could you add a bit more between the rocks to bring it forward a bit? It won't be a problem soon anyway when it starts sending runners out.

Is that anubias you've got planted in the gravel/sand?

What substrate did you use by the way - I like it.


----------



## Martin (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Lots of work and a very rewarding evening to show for it there Superman. Sorry to sound like an echo, but just to repeat what the others have said about the anubias/in gravel/potential rotted rhizome. Those vallis grow like crackers once they get a hold, I used to have them and they sprout up all over the place, mine grew to about 3 or 4 ft long and blocked out all the light, my fault as I just let them grow without keeping them pruned back!


----------



## beeky (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				beeky said:
			
		

> Good work. Although I didn't think of it, I agree with Azaezl re. the vallis. Could you add a bit more between the rocks to bring it forward a bit? It won't be a problem soon anyway when it starts sending runners out.
> 
> Is that anubias you've got planted in the gravel/sand?
> 
> What substrate did you use by the way - I like it.




I'm not a parrot, honest. I just seemed to have missed the other replies re. vallis and anubias!


----------



## Superman (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I didn't tie the anubias onto the rock, prob should of done really and will have to do that tonight if I get chance. No doubt planting at like 1am isn't a good thing sometimes!   I think I have pushed the roots next to the rocks in the gravel.

Is there a way of getting away without having to tie it to the rocks?

The substrate is a base layer of the Tropica Plant substrate and then a large and a medium bag of the Zambesi (spel) sand from Unipac.


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I think as long as the Rhizome isn't covered it should be ok   Much the same as Andy was planting his ferns in the demo tank at TGM recently.


----------



## beeky (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Ah! Zambezi sand. I thought it looked familiar!

I had anubias growing on wood until it got to large and then it started rooting in the gravel. It's more an issue of it rotting if it's buried.


----------



## Superman (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I think as long as the Rhizome isn't covered it should be ok   Much the same as Andy was planting his ferns in the demo tank at TGM recently.



See if I can do that without them floating away.


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Maybe tie them to a pre-soaked (or weighted) bit of scrap bogwood that you can burry?


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Azaezl said:
			
		

> I like it  Well done! Much better then anything I attempted when I first started!
> 
> Only thing that I would mention is the vallis looks too...whats' the word, strict, symmetrical? I dunno
> 
> I always used to do what you've done and basically have a line going from 1 side along the back and down the right hand side. If you have anymore vallis how about adding a few a little further forward from the back? Or maybe add 2 or 3 in between the rocks or something, that's just what I would do, just so it wasn't a perfectly straight line



The plants will grow, once the crypts have taken off then it will be a similar look to Georges 120cm ' harlequins heaven' I like the rocks, where dd you get them from and what are they?

Aaron


----------



## Azaezl (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I was merely making a suggestion aaron, just saying that's what I would do to make it look less 'neat' and more natural or something.The straightness of it distracts me from the overall look so I just thought I would point it out. Sure it will grow and spread but it was just an instant fix sort of thing. I'm a total newbie and know nothing about real aquascaping so I shouldn't really be giving advice, I'll just stick to pleasant comments from now on


----------



## beeky (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Everyone has an opinion and more opinions = more discussion which I think is a good thing. So say what you feel, within reason of course!


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Azaezl said:
			
		

> I was merely making a suggestion aaron, just saying that's what I would do to make it look less 'neat' and more natural or something.The straightness of it distracts me from the overall look so I just thought I would point it out. Sure it will grow and spread but it was just an instant fix sort of thing. I'm a total newbie and know nothing about real aquascaping so I shouldn't really be giving advice, I'll just stick to pleasant comments from now on



It's ok to give advice - everyone has their opinions, i was just saying that it will change so no need to worry about, sorry if it come out a bit attackive, it wasn't meant in that way.

Thanks,  Aaron


----------



## Azaezl (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

It didn't come across as 'attackive' at all  I just wanted to explain why I said what I did. I'm not a very confident person in anything I do so I'm very reluctant to advise people unless it's something I've done myself.

Superman re the anubias how about tieing it to some pebbles and partially burying them? I did that with some java fern because I ran out of wood / caves to tie it too.


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Great job.  It should look amazing once grown in.  I agree with the comments about the vallis.  I think it's look better if there were some sections that were more thickly planted than the other parts to break up the linear fashion.  As was said though it'll change as it grows in.


----------



## John Starkey (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Hi Superman, its a nice start for your first effort but i would put more plants in if you have them, then you will have more chance to beat any algae issues that may/will arise,regards john.


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Really really good Clark, I can't wait to see how this comes on, how did you find scaping the tank in the end, fun I hope?


----------



## Superman (18 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Really really good Clark, I can't wait to see how this comes on, how did you find scaping the tank in the end, fun I hope?


Thanks fella.

I have enjoyed scaping the tank, helps that I've been thinking of what to do since our visit to TGM so taken the time out and not rushed things.

I'm just very chuffed that it looks so good.


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Yeah I know how you feel, I'm glad its come through for you though, can't beat getting through those first tank nerves. just keep the Co2 high and dosing good so everything grows in nice and fast and you might get lucky and miss the dreaded algae monster.


----------



## Superman (18 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Yeah I know how you feel, I'm glad its come through for you though, can't beat getting through those first tank nerves. just keep the Co2 high and dosing good so everything grows in nice and fast and you might get lucky and miss the dreaded algae monster.



I've managed to get two plug timers now, at the min, the lights are on from about 4pm till 10:30pm. Is that long enough?

Whats the best time to have my CO2 switched on? It's running at 1bps at the min.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Looking great  an evening well spent 
Now you have to let it grow for a few weeks and see how it develops, keep us updated


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Co2 to come on an hour before lights and go of at the same time as the lights do, I can't work out your photoperiod but I'd be aiming for 8 hours, once everything is well grown in you can up it to 10 hours. 
Make sure you check your timers every week I've known them to stop working without warning and lead to almost gassing fish or running the tank minus co2.


----------



## Superman (19 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Today I swapped my danios and tiger barbs plus Â£20 for 20 harlequin rasboras and 10 cherry shrimp at the LFS.

Some photos...

Cherry Shrimp








Harlequin Rasboras


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Excellent   Harlies seem to be having a real come back lately.  I'd read they were sort of bread and butter fish, like neon tetra but they seem to be getting a new appreciation 

Oh, you might benefit from lowering your diffuser so the bubbles have further to travel before being hit by the outflow


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Great choice of fish, I also have them in my tank


----------



## Themuleous (19 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Really nice scape   I see the TMG visit had some influence with the rocks?   Once it fills out and matures it should look really good.

Sam


----------



## daniel19831123 (19 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I was going to say the same thing. This scape pretty much feels like a fusion between the demo tank from TGM and george 120cm.

I can't wait for it to grow out. considering the fact there is anubias and crypt in the tank I think it will take a good 6 months before the tank is complete. Hence the reason why I hate slow growing plants


----------



## Superman (20 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Do plants go through like a phase when in a new tank?

A few of the leaves are going yellow and some of the stems are no see-through. Wondered if I should be worried.


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

they might of been grown submersed


----------



## Garuf (20 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

All of supermans plants are of George, It could be that they're crypts then yes, it would be normal.


----------



## Superman (20 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> All of supermans plants are of George, It could be that they're crypts then yes, it would be normal.


Cool, its mainly the crypts.
One of the Pogostemon helferi but I guess cos I found it floating yesterday.


----------



## Superman (20 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Forgot to mention that I tied the Anubias to some driftwood and just slightly covered it in gravel.
and another photo of my shrimp as one was near the glass...


----------



## daniel19831123 (20 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

The crypt is probably just melting down due to sudden change in enviroment. Or it could have been easily bruised during packing and delivering (which can't be helped) and now it's kinda showing up. Lots of delicate stem plants suffer the same when I rescape my tank.


----------



## Superman (20 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> The crypt is probably just melting down due to sudden change in enviroment. Or it could have been easily bruised during packing and delivering (which can't be helped) and now it's kinda showing up. Lots of delicate stem plants suffer the same when I rescape my tank.


Will it recover?


----------



## Garuf (20 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Yup, google "crypt melt" its a common thing with crypts.


----------



## daniel19831123 (20 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

It will recover. Just takes a few weeks to adapt to the new water and it will throw off new shoots again. The leaves that melted wouldn't grow back miraculously though. lol


----------



## Superman (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Sorry another question.... can the gravel be too deep above the substrate?

I've been getting worried about my carpeting plants not being able to reach the substrate, or will the nutrients be released up through the gavel by water circulation?


----------



## Superman (1 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Update today...

Unfortunately, one of my Harle's died the other night in QT after trying to treat it for redness to the body and white growth one one side.

Anyway, the plants seem to be doing better now I've got the CO2 and lights automated. They're bubbling slowly, although the Anubias seems to bubble more than the rest. 

I'm trying to keep on top of the lose plants that come free, but it's a hard task! Some of the leaves have started to get holes in them for some reason, and those near the gravel are going a bit brown like the brown algae on new tanks.

The good news is that some of the carpeting plants have sent out runners already and new bits coming through the gravel.

The Crypts are starting to take hold now and the "melt" has seemed to have stopped.

I'm going away for the weekend, so hopefully, they'll be ok when I get back.


----------



## Themuleous (2 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

All sounds very good 

Sam


----------



## Superman (5 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Got back, no problems with the fish.

Although everything is covered in the brown algae from new tanks. It's now covering everything. So am going to get out the gravel vac to try and clear it and do a water change as there's a oily film on the surface.

There seems to be some black/brown thin algae (?) growing from the leaves of some plants now  :? 

Other than that, there's new crypt growth


----------



## ceg4048 (5 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Got back, no problems with the fish.
> 
> Although everything is covered in the brown algae from new tanks. It's now covering everything. So am going to get out the gravel vac to try and clear it and do a water change as there's a oily film on the surface.
> 
> ...



Hi,
    I suspect you need to increase your CO2 injection rate. Also I'm not seeing where you specified your dosing. Maybe you could let us know what your dosing scheme is and we can help troubleshoot. Not really certain regarding your descriptions of algae types. Could you checker JamesC algae guide and advise? http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

Cheers,


----------



## Superman (6 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Looks like Oedogonium to me using those photos.

I've increased the CO2 and need to get a Co2 checker thingy.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Looks like Oedogonium to me using those photos.
> I've increased the CO2 and need to get a Co2 checker thingy.


I had the same problem in my tank, and I just followed the advice that "cegipedia" offered and its looking great now, and I didn't need to up the CO2, just needed to up the dosing and added Easycarbo (5ml per day in my tank by Georges recomendation), have at the link in my sig and then you can see the difference in just a week.


----------



## Superman (6 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Sorry, I forgot to mention that I don't add anything to the water like ferts.

I have the Tropica planted substrate under the gravel. There's new growth on nearly all types of plants now, so they're taking, maybe not quick enough.

I've got about 1.5 bubbles per second running for the CO2.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

You really need ferts, the substrate alone is not enough, they might get some growth now but will decline in the long run.
Light and CO2 will push the growth but without ferts to feed them is pretty pointless, but I will let someone with more experience answer that.

Dry ferts are pretty cheap and will last you a long time, if you want an easier option try TPN+ but that will work out more expensive in the long run.


----------



## Superman (6 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Looks like I need to read up on ferts and buy some pretty sharpish then...

My head is kinda full at the min of stuff, if someone could suggest what to buy and I'll look into it.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

You will need the following dry ferts:

KN03 (Potassium Nitrate), KH2P04 (Mono Potassium Phosphate) and Trace Mix.
I also add K2S04 (Potassium Sulfate) but some claim to be optional.
You might want to also buy some Easycarbo to help with the algea issues, AE sells all these.

How big is your tank in gallons/liters?


----------



## Superman (6 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Thanks, I'll have a look at AE.

It's a 180 ltr tank.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll have a look at AE.
> It's a 180 ltr tank.


Have a read of this article to get a better understanding and get the quantities required, I doubled the doses for my tank.

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/EI.htm


----------



## ceg4048 (6 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Looks like Oedogonium to me using those photos.
> 
> I've increased the CO2 and need to get a Co2 checker thingy.



Yep, I think it would be a good idea.   

Dry powders can be bought here=> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... th=145_146
If you think that you'd prefer the all-in-one solution AE also sell TPN+=> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... lter_id=48

Might also want to check a couple threads when you have the opportunity:

1. viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1275
2. viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1211
3. viewtopic.php?f=34&t=467
4. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=905

Lots of reading but worth the energy.  

Cheers,


----------



## Superman (6 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Thanks, will have a read tomorrow at work (don't tell anyone!! hehe).

Where's the best place to put the Co2 diffuser? I've got it as low down as possible under the filter output.


----------



## beeky (7 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

If you see too many bubbles reaching the surface from the diffuser, try moving it to under the filter input. This will suck up any stray bubbles and give better difusion. Too many bubbles though and your filter might start burping....


----------



## Superman (7 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				beeky said:
			
		

> If you see too many bubbles reaching the surface from the diffuser, try moving it to under the filter input. This will suck up any stray bubbles and give better difusion. Too many bubbles though and your filter might start burping....



There are a few bubbles that get to the surface. Didn't realise putting it under the filter input will improve things but will give it a go.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Not sure how it will work with the jewel internal filter, but worth a go   I can't see it causing the filter a problem, as it's just a powerhead at the top of a load of sponge.  Might work better than going into a canister even, if the CO2 is trapped in the sponge?


----------



## Superman (10 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

So, I've started dosing 5mls each day of TPN+.

I added the drop checker last night but wasn't in to see the reading before lights off.
The lights are off now, and the drop checker is showing yellowy-green.

Will do another water change later this evening/tomorrow morning.


----------



## Superman (11 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Omg! One day of adding TPN+ and the HC had gone all green!  8) 

Just doing a water change and will add more photos. Hopefully, my algae issues should go soon then.

Trying to read up on dry ferts but difficult to get my head around it at the min   

Should I chop off the leaves where there's algae? Or will they recover?


----------



## ceg4048 (11 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Hi,
    Leaves damaged by algal attacks seldom if ever recover and if they do they are scarred and unattractive. It's best to get them out of the tank as any algae still left on them just breeds more algal spores.  

Cheers,


----------



## Superman (11 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Did a water change today and a bit of a clean up.

Here's a photo of the improved growth of the Pogostemon helferi , it was the dark colour all over until this morning. It is the only one showing growth at the minute.






New growth on an Anubias





The HC with a shoot of Vallis coming about 5 inches from it's closest bigger plant. They're (Vallis) are growing well.





Moved the diffuser to below the filter input but the bubbles seem to get mixed up in the flow and are spreading all over the tank due to the direction of the filter output. Is this a good or bad thing?





Not shown on the photos, they're are loads of shoots on the Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis and is covering rather quickly.   

I'm planning on getting a good external filter once the car insurance is paid for. Reading this month's PFK p104-107, I might go for the JBL CristalProfi el500. Although, I would like an external filter with a built in heater. Although, heard the inline filters are good. Once I get an external filter, I'll be getting an inline CO2 thingy (reactor?).

I was always interested in the Eheim models but think this JBL looks good.


----------



## Superman (13 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I'm not having much luck at the minute

I forgot to dose this morning TPN+ then when I returned home the drop checker is still showing yellow and there's been an increase in algae in the tank. I've reduced the bubble rate for CO2 injection.

However, there has been a lot of new growth in the plants.

In addition, there seems to be an outbreak of small snails. These seem to have a usual curvy shell but that remains flat. Need to pick the pesky things out.

I dose 5ml per day (when I remember) of TPN+ although I prob feel that this might be too much given the increase in algae? Its the slaghorn type I believe.

Tomorrow night will be a trimming day to get rid of the algae hot spots the only problem is there might not be any plants left!!

Would appreciate any comments or recommendations as I'm a bit stuck as to what to do?


----------



## ceg4048 (13 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Hi,
    We'll need to know what _kind_ of algae in order to troubleshoot. Check JamesC's algae guide and let us know what type you have. http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

Just use a siphon at the next water change to get rid of the snails.

Cheers,


----------



## Superman (13 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> We'll need to know what _kind_ of algae in order to troubleshoot. Check JamesC's algae guide and let us know what type you have. http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
> 
> Just use a siphon at the next water change to get rid of the snails.
> ...



Hi, thanks. Just realised that so added it to the post above.


----------



## ceg4048 (13 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (HELP NEEDED!)*

99.94% of all algae on Planet Earth occurs in our tanks due to either  insufficient nutrient dosing or due to starvation of some element. Therefore, fundamentally, reducing the dosing as a result of the appearance of algae is false economy because inevitably this will make matters worse, not better. 

The appearance of Staghorn is normally associated with poor CO2, however you advised that your dropchecker was yellow which, assuming you are using 4dkh water is an indication of adequate-high CO2. If this is the case we then have to look at flow or distribution. It could be that your filter throughput is insufficient, or that the effluent is placed in a disadvantageous position. What type of filter output do you have and how is it arranged? Another thing to look at is at what time does your CO2 come on relative to the light. Is the gas On 24 hours per day or do you use a timer. If you use a timer you need to turn the gas on an hour or two before lights on. What is the filter throughput rating of the filter? Also, how often do you do water changes and how much water do you replace? Do you normally clean the filter every so often? Do you vacuum the mulm from the substrate? All these issues can be factors.

Cheers,


----------



## Superman (14 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (HELP NEEDED!)*



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> 99.94% of all algae on Planet Earth occurs in our tanks due to either  insufficient nutrient dosing or due to starvation of some element. Therefore, fundamentally, reducing the dosing as a result of the appearance of algae is false economy because inevitably this will make matters worse, not better.
> 
> The appearance of Staghorn is normally associated with poor CO2, however you advised that your dropchecker was yellow which, assuming you are using 4dkh water is an indication of adequate-high CO2. If this is the case we then have to look at flow or distribution. It could be that your filter throughput is insufficient, or that the effluent is placed in a disadvantageous position. What type of filter output do you have and how is it arranged? Another thing to look at is at what time does your CO2 come on relative to the light. Is the gas On 24 hours per day or do you use a timer. If you use a timer you need to turn the gas on an hour or two before lights on. What is the filter throughput rating of the filter? Also, how often do you do water changes and how much water do you replace? Do you normally clean the filter every so often? Do you vacuum the mulm from the substrate? All these issues can be factors.
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks for the reply.

I think that the flow might be an issue then as I'm using the Juwel internal filter and wouldn't say that the flow is powerful. The output is pointing diagonally across the tank which hits the front of the tank at about half way. I keep wishing to get an external filter and might bite the bullet tonight after the artical in PFK.

My CO2 is put on 1 hour before lights on.

I change about 40 litres each week but haven't dared to gravel vac as yet as was afraid that the plants would get uprooted.


----------



## Superman (18 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Had a bit of a tidy up today, chopped off most of the leaves with algae before my water change.

Have reduced the CO2 rate to about one bubble per 1.5 seconds or so, but not showing any bubbles from the diffuser.

Think some of my shrimp were getting frisky earlier.

It looks like I'll have to strip it down as I'm looking to take a job offer in Cheltenham.


----------



## Superman (23 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Since I managed to realise I was using the wrong reagent bottle for the drop checker, I've been able to get a nice light green colour in the drop checker and been able to keep it stable for the past 4 or so days.

I've been keeping up to dosing 5ml of TPN+ each day before going to work and it seems to be having a good effect.

Getting rid of the worst algae affected leaves has meant that the algae growth has stopped. It did continue for a bit when I had my mix up with the reagents but since there hasn't been a noticable change in the algae.

The plants seem to be doing well, the Tiger Vallis keeps sending out new shoots and this morning noticed a new one that had already grown about 2-3 inches! Wish they'd grow into where I want them tho!

The anubias is doing well, I had to remove most of the mature leaves due to being covered in algae, but they're producing a large number of new leaves.

I am however, disappointed by the regeneration of the crytps but guess they're slower growers.

I must say that the carpeting plant I have (can't remember the name at the min) is growing rapidly and sending out some new shoots.

Overall, things have settled down I think into an equilibrium. Although, I don't see too much of the shrimp recently, as they hide behind the rocks. But then I have reduced the cover they had previously by chopping most of the plants.

I've decided to try and keep the setup when I move to Cheltenham.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Great stuff   Good to hear it's all panning out for you, and that you're keeping the tank when you move!


----------



## LondonDragon (23 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Sounds like things are going in the right direction now  post some photos afterwards 
Keep up the good work


----------



## Superman (23 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Thanks guys.

*Think I just caught my Harle's having a go at a Cherry Shrimp that was swimming around. I'll have to keep an eye out. Maybe that's why I've not seen any for a while, they've been eaten?*

Here's a few photos...

Full Tank Shot...




Vallis Growth, love the tiger markings...







Algae...










Green drop checker (yay!)




New Anubias growth...


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Coming on nicely.  If you aren't doing so then spot treating that algae with Excel/EasyCarbo will really help shift that algae IME.


----------



## Superman (24 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Coming on nicely.  If you aren't doing so then spot treating that algae with Excel/EasyCarbo will really help shift that algae IME.



Would doing that upset the shrimp?


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all.  IME EasyCarbo is totally shrimp safe and Excel is the same.  I have dosed double dosages with no problems to anything except the algae (I don't grow Vallis or other plants which can be a bit sensititive).  As you have Vallis I'd stick to the standard dose rates and simply put each days dose in a syringe or pipette and squirt it directly at the algae infested areas under water.  You should see the algae bleach and die within a few days.


----------



## Superman (24 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta will try it.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Since taking the advice of Clive and dose Easycarbo on my tank the algea as disappeared, take a look at the lastest photos of my tank (I will post them in a minute) and you will see the improvement. Since George has a Rio 125 also he recommended 5ml per day, and thats what I have been dosing, I purchased a 1l bottle which will last me about 6 months.


----------



## Superman (25 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I forgot to mention before I left the house yesterday, I found about 4 or 5 of my shrimp happily setting at the top of my filter sponges.

I must say they're a nightmare to net! Even then they jump all over


----------



## Superman (26 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Since taking the advice of Clive and dose Easycarbo on my tank the algea as disappeared, take a look at the lastest photos of my tank (I will post them in a minute) and you will see the improvement. Since George has a Rio 125 also he recommended 5ml per day, and thats what I have been dosing, I purchased a 1l bottle which will last me about 6 months.



So using TPN+ and EasyCarbo would be ok? They are different types of nutrition aren't they?

Will using EasyCarbo be ok with my plants as I noticed that some people experience difficulties with Vallis with Excel? Or is Excel something totally different?


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't look at EasyCarbo or Excel as nutrition as such, it's basically a carbon source for the plants like CO2.  It also happens to have algicidal effects too.

EasyCarbo and Excel are basically the same stuff so be careful with the doses you use with your Vallis, that's why I suggested standard doses squirted onto the algae, not at the vallis!


----------



## Superman (26 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Ok thanks Ed. There's similar algae on the vallis but I'll wait for that to die off naturally.

Will get some stuff ordered in a few minutes.


----------



## Superman (26 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Just ordered the EasyCarbo, wish it wasn't as "easy" to shop at AE. Spent Â£43!


----------



## George Farmer (26 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Should've spent another Â£7 and got free P&P!!!


----------



## Wayney (26 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Should've spent another Â£7 and got free P&P!!!



Thats exactly what i do everytime i order. Infact last time i ordered i only needed a diffuser and some tubing and ended up spending about 90 squid


----------



## Superman (26 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Should've spent another Â£7 and got free P&P!!!



I know, tried to work up to the Â£50 but just couldn't! Hehe


----------



## LondonDragon (27 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I know, tried to work up to the Â£50 but just couldn't! Hehe


All you needed was an aquajournal and it would have been free, same price as postage


----------



## JamesM (27 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

AE's postage can be wacko at times anyway. I ordered some Â£20 worth of stuff over the weekend and postage was Â£4.95 with weight being 1.7kg. I then added two suction cups and the weight went up to 2.1kg with postage costing Â£6.95  I removed the suction cups


----------



## Superman (29 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Picked up my AE delivery today.

Dosing EasyCarbo at 5ml per day. See how that goes.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Picked up my AE delivery today.
> Dosing EasyCarbo at 5ml per day. See how that goes.


I saw a big difference within a week, good luck


----------



## Superman (29 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Thanks.

I forgot to mention that the vallis is spreading each day and keeps popping up new shoots.

As well the glosso is starting to flurish, need to split the clumps up now so that a carpet is started.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> As well the glosso is starting to flurish, need to split the clumps up now so that a carpet is started.


You should plant the glosso like this:





Have 4/5 leaves in each, thats what I did and in about 4 weeks it filled in nicely, you can see it in my journal.
The corries kept digging it up inicially, so it was a daily check and re-plating, but once the root take hold it will never come up again.


----------



## Superman (31 May 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

The algae hasn't got any worse.

Maybe in a few weeks I'll have some spare tiger vallis as its still growing!

Going to have a tidy up tomorrow so will be replanting the new shoots, chopping off as much algae as possible.


----------



## Superman (2 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

One of my anubias' seems to have sprouted a flower type thingy.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> One of my anubias' seems to have sprouted a flower type thingy.


Nice  photo time, mine haven't done that in over a year! No idea why they stopped.


----------



## Superman (2 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Due to my shrimp problem which I've posted in the inverts bit.

I've tested my ammonia and it's between 1 and 2ppm!   
No Nitrites tho.

Is it cos I'm using EasyCarbo to kill off the algae?

Water change time...

Photo of the flower


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I wouldn't think its from the EasyCarbo, just do a couple of water changes a week until you get that down.
I have a test kit but I have never used it LOL I just took the advice of what people say, just look for signs in the tank on the plants and fish, and keep maintenance of the tank always to a high standard and you will never get any major problems.

The shrimp problem, fish will eat shrimp if they can fit them in their mouth, also make sure you not dosing too much copper from any of your ferts.


----------



## Superman (7 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I had a bit of a tidy up after last night's 50% water change. 

I've replanted most things, especially the vallis to try and create a thick area on the left and moved all the crypts to the right. I've tried to replant the HC but its so small it's hard to pick out bits to spread across the area I want.

I think that the balance is a little bit better.

Still having to do 50% water changes due to an ammonia spike for some reason (possibly dying algae).

Ammonia 0.5ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 10ppm

First time I've had/noticed an ammonia spike so hopefully it'll go soon.

Still doing 5ml each of TPN+ and EasyCarbo.

I guess dosing EasyCarbo will send the reading on my drop checker into the yellow (too much CO2)?
Therefore, the other day I reduced the bubble rate.

When I'm doing a water change as 50%, how much should I dose the ferts? Just continue with the 5ml or should I add a bit to give it a kick start?

Anyway photos...


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> When I'm doing a water change as 50%, how much should I dose the ferts? Just continue with the 5ml or should I add a bit to give it a kick start?


Looking much better Clark, congrats, just dose the usual after the water change


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

the NH3 could be from the easycarbo killing off the hair algae, as it is just like a plant, when they rot, they also give off NH3 so in theory it could be from dosing the easycarbo.


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I believe the TPN+ actually has some ammonia in as a chelated nutrient source but not sure whether that will register on the test kit or not.  Maybe James will know?  Keep up the water changes anyway as they will help keep the algae at bay.

Also the carbon source from the Excel is not going to affect the drop checker at all and won't affect the fish either.  You need to keep the CO2 levels up as well as adding the Excel to combat the algae.


----------



## Superman (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Another water test today as thought I'd compare from yesterday's readings...

Ammonia (NH3) 1ppm
Nitrite (NO2) 0ppm
Nitrate (NO3) 20ppm

From this, I would believe that my filtration is working as more Nitrate is being produced. Unless the TPN+ include Nitrate?

Another water change coming...

Edit: Just read somewhere that TPN+ contains Nitrate, so my theory is out of the window! I'm just a bit worried that I've killed off the bacteria in my filter somehow.


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Use TPN, this only contains potassium and not N&P like the + version.


----------



## Superman (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Use TPN, this only contains potassium and not N&P like the + version.



Think it might be a good time to swap to using dry ferts then. Will be reading up on it later tonight which ones I need to buy.


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Hey Clark,
               The wheels must have fallen off the wagon mate. Could we back up a moment? I mean, I'm no TPN fanboy (that's for sure) but I can't see switching from TPN+ just because you can't accurately measure nitrates.

Now firstly, a reading of 1ppm Ammonia is just absolutely beyond belief unless you've got a dead dolphin hidden behind a rock somewhere.  This is a lethal concentration so there is no way your fish would be swimming around if that were the case. Are you sure the reading isn't more like 0.1ppm?

Secondly, If you were having algae due to deficiency and you are using TPN+ then it means you are not adding enough. 5ml may not be sufficient. Maybe you should be adding 10ml or 20ml. As I mentioned, I always encourage people to switch away from commercial ferts to the dry powders for economic reasons, but the switch should be for the right reasons. From what I see here your reasons don't look...well...reasonable mate.

I'm not sure I buy into the "algae dying and causing a 1000 fold increase in NH4" theory. Is something wrong with your filter? Have you added any antibiotics to treat disease? That could have wiped out your filter bacteria. Do you even have any bio-media in the filter? Have you cleaned your filter recently? Are you adding CO2? An ammonia spike could easily be due to the plants leaching ammonia due to starvation. Are you removing dead leaves? They cause ammonia if left to rot in the tank.

Need to dig a bit deeper mate. :idea: 

Cheers,


----------



## Superman (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Now firstly, a reading of 1ppm Ammonia is just absolutely beyond belief unless you've got a dead dolphin hidden behind a rock somewhere.  This is a lethal concentration so there is no way your fish would be swimming around if that were the case. Are you sure the reading isn't more like 0.1ppm?


Nope no dead dolphin around the place. There were some shrimp problems but I've looked in the filter and none are in there decaying.
The test kit is still my old one which I bought some time ago (Aug07) so it might have gone off? I'm following the usual instructions for the Ammonia kit from API.



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Is something wrong with your filter? Have you added any antibiotics to treat disease? That could have wiped out your filter bacteria. Do you even have any bio-media in the filter? Have you cleaned your filter recently? Are you adding CO2? An ammonia spike could easily be due to the plants leaching ammonia due to starvation. Are you removing dead leaves? They cause ammonia if left to rot in the tank.


I've not touched the filter recently, apart from swapping the filer wool at the top of it.
Nothing added to the tank treatment wise.
There's only sponges in the filer.
Still adding CO2 through pressurised system.
There does not seem to be any signs on the plants that they're dying or any deficiency.


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

It should have a date on your test kit, i bought the nutrafin kit in sep 06 and the date is aug 2010 so they do last quite a bit.


----------



## Superman (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> It should have a date on your test kit, i bought the nutrafin kit in sep 06 and the date is aug 2010 so they do last quite a bit.



There's no use by date on the bottles I have. I haven't kept the packaging it came in. They have the (c)2006 so maybe something like yours.
I've also used a test strip (which I know are the worst!) and isn't reading 0ppm.

I'm now worried I've killed off my filter bacteria somehow.


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Maybe someone can donate a sponge, where abouts are you?


----------



## Superman (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Maybe someone can donate a sponge, where abouts are you?



I'm in Halifax, West Yorkshire.


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Clark,
What's your current stocking on this tank?  It's a Vision tank isn't it?  The 180?  Give us all the details again and let's work through this step by step.  I would simply keep going with water changes, don't panic and don't change anything rapidly until we're sure there's a problem, other than with a dodgy test kit.

Are your fish dying because, as Clive said, if you had 1ppm Ammonia they'd probably be keeling over?

Let's look at this logically.  If you're not losing fish; your algae was dying off, the plants were growing and everything seemed fine right?  Now on the basis of some test results you seem to be panicking slightly.  Are the fish or plants showing signs of trouble or is it just the test kit results you're worrying about?

It's actually pretty hard to kill off filter bacteria.  I've had sponge filters that I've kept totally dry and, when they were reimmersed, the filter cycled and I added fish the next day (with very careful feeding) so don't worry too much on that score.  Has anything happened to the tank that makes you think they might have died, apart from the test kit results?


----------



## JamesM (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Test kits are useless mate, bin them asap.


----------



## Superman (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Clark,
> What's your current stocking on this tank?  It's a Vision tank isn't it?  The 180?  Give us all the details again and let's work through this step by step.  I would simply keep going with water changes, don't panic and don't change anything rapidly until we're sure there's a problem, other than with a dodgy test kit.
> 
> Are your fish dying because, as Clive said, if you had 1ppm Ammonia they'd probably be keeling over?
> ...



Ok....

It's a Vision 180. 9 Harlequins and a lonely cherry shrimp.
Dosing 5ml each of TPN+ and EasyCarbo (easy Carbo added after an algae outbreak).
I tested the water due to losing 9 cherry shrimp and found the ammonia.
Fish are doing well.
Plants showing no signs of deficiency, I did have a tidy up the other night and removed any badly looking leaves, took out the smaller rocks to scrub off the algae.
I have not touched the filter.
Other than the test readings I have no other indication of problems at the minute. Still small bits of the old algae that is now white, which I couldn't remove.. No new algae although there is a "dusty film" on the water's surface that I try and keep removing but it comes back.


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Ok Clark,
I'd suggest keeping going with the large regular water changes (up to 50% as often as you can, dosing afterwards) and then get a sample of water off to your LFS for testing asap.  They should have in date kits to test the water and make sure whether your positives are false positives or not.  You could also put a bag of Seachem's Purigen in your filter as this will remove ammonia and other pollutants without removing trace elements.  IME shrimp are tricky little things at times and easy to kill.  The fact one is still alive with the readings your getting suggests to me that things aren't that bad and something strange is going on.  Don't worry mate, you'll sort this out.


----------



## Superman (8 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Thanks Ed


----------



## Superman (12 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Everythings going ok I think.

I added some more plants to what I already had as I spotted them in Pets at Home and 3 for Â£9 seemed like a bargain. They were Tropica and in very good condition - I was amazed tbh as my previous impression of Pets at Home and plants wasn't good. I did give them a good clean before planting and found (what I assume was) some snail eggs.

So added some more...
Lilaoepsis Brasiliensis - more of what I've got but in better condition?!
Crypt. Wendtii "brown" 
Crypt. Undulata "broad leaves"

I am however, annoyed that with all the water changes that there still seems to be some white dusty stuff floating in the water. The flow seems pretty stong look at it but it doesn't seem that my filter is pulling it through the sponges at that well. So on the next water change I am planning to squeeze a sponge to see if there's a bloackage in there.
Due to the Juwel internal filter's workings it can still throughput from where the heater water is - I believe anyway!

There's still bits of old algae which isn't getting worse it's just not getting picked up. I keep wafting the leaves etc when doing a water change but nothing's getting cleaned. I'm wondering if I should get my external now or wait for 3 weeks tomorow when I move?

In addition, some Pogostemon Helferi which was planted a few weeks ago in the foreground, does seem to be going see through on their leaves which is a bit worrying. What does that indicate?


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

My juwel filter clogs up pretty fast, I notice when I clean the sponges the flow is ok, but during the week it reduces gradually. I don't think they are that great, reason I purchased an external also. Don't think they are really designed with planted tanks in mind as there is always a lot more waste in the tank with plants, decomposing leaves etc...
I don't bother with the carbon sponges and I brough some cheap fine white sponge from ebay, the Juwel ones are a rip off.
When you do a water change what you can do is replace the fine white sponge and clean two of the four other large sponges, then the week after clean the other two, etc... that what I did to maintain a good flow prior to getting an external.
Make sure also that your water line is not above the inflow of the internal filter, if you cover those little threads where the water goes in at the top of the filter it won't pick anything from the surface of the water.


----------



## Superman (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

During my water change the other day, I cleaned half of my sponges in old tank water. Soon as I did that the pull into the filter increased considerably. When I get round to my next water change, I'll squeeze the other two sponges.

I still have a problem with bits floating on the surface of the water, it's not getting pulled into the filter at all. I've tried to use a net to catch the big pieces but most of it is fine stuff. There's nothing blocking the filter inlet as the water line is low enough for it to go through the grills if required.

I've increased my dosing to 7.5mls per day of TPN+, which seems to have a positive effect on the P. Helferi - that is, no new leaves are 'melting'.

I have had an increase of algae again, possibly down to fluctuating CO2 levels. It's the green/brown algae that sticks to the glass and the same old fuzzy stuff I had before. Plus theres started to get a green colour to some of my rocks. I'm still adding 5mls of EasyCarbo each day.

I've redone my drop checker at the last water change and increased my CO2 injection and this morning the first green/blue colour was observed. I will see what it's like tonight when I get home.

Other than that everything seems to be going ok, apart from the fact that the last shrimp died the other day.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Could be a circulation issue, I had that in my tank even with the internal and external filter going.
Problem only went away when I started dosing Easycarbo and placed a powerhead inside the tank to help circulation.
Juwel insternal are very bad for circulation and create too many deadspots.


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Could be a circulation issue, I had that in my tank even with the internal and external filter going.
> Problem only went away when I started dosing Easycarbo and placed a powerhead inside the tank to help circulation.
> Juwel insternal are very bad for circulation and create too many deadspots.



Good point and could possibly be.  If you have another filter then maybe you can rearrange the outlets for more circulation along the length of the tank.  If you need more circulation the Koralia pumps are great and relatively cheap.


----------



## Superman (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Those Koralia pumps look fun. Might get one for the other corner.

Got back home and the drop checker is right in the middle green.

More green/brown algae is present but the boost in dosing ferts has certainly helped. The Vallis is really growing well.

As I've increased dowing TPN+, should I increase the EasyCarbo?


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Those Koralia pumps look fun. Might get one for the other corner.
> Got back home and the drop checker is right in the middle green.
> More green/brown algae is present but the boost in dosing ferts has certainly helped. The Vallis is really growing well.
> As I've increased dowing TPN+, should I increase the EasyCarbo?


I would get the powerhead first if you can't get a new filter and see how that went before you upped the dosage again, and its always best to wait a week or two to see the effects. Just place the powerhead in a place where it blows your CO2 bubbles all over the tank.


----------



## Superman (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm planning on getting a TetraTec EX1200 when I've moved and settled in Cheltenham maybe on the 12th Feb.

My CO2 bubbles rise up and then go into the filter inlet.

Lets see how much thow Korali pumps are.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I purchased a 400lph from ebay for my tank, cost me Â£6


----------



## Superman (25 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I've decided to purchase the JBL CristalProfi 500 external filter and will be doing that in the next few days. I'll be buying dry ferts and making something similar to LondonDragon's water changer.

In addition, I'm going to keep my current dosing as I'm moving a week on Saturday. Therefore, anything I look to change now will not show an impact and the move will no doubt upset things too.

With regards to the move, I'm planning on draining the tank as much as possible. Then filling it with as much damp newspapers as possible to keep the plants damp. Hopefully it'll go back into it's orginal box.
The fish will be bagged up and placed in a polystyrene box to keep them as stress free as possible.
Then when I arrive at my new house, hopefully, it'll be one of the first things off the truck - long with the kettle.

As soon as possible, I'll add the new filter and will start doing dry ferts.

Therefore, I'm thinking that as it's a new start for me, it will be a new thread going back to basics.


----------



## Superman (30 Jun 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Right, just ordered the dry ferts and the JBL CristalProfi e1500 from AE. The filter will take about 2 weeks to be in stock and then delivered but am happy to wait for what I want.

I decided to buy everything from AE as I can trust their delivery times. Could of bought from a firm in Holland but that'd be a pain should anything go wrong.

I've started packing for the move and it's coming closer and closer. Hopefully, once everything is up and running in Cheltenham, I'll post some pics.


----------



## Superman (3 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Dry ferts and will start doing on Saturday.

I'll be doing the following (using Matt H-B's link in the signature)

Macro: 
2.66g of KNO3 (Potassium Nitrate)
6.89g of MgSO4 (Magnesium Sulphate)
0.75g of KH2PO4 (Potassium Phosphate)

I shall be doing the 50% water change on a Monday evening.

I didn't realise that I should also add K2SO4 which isn't on the list of items on the articles page on the website. So will order some when I can.

Monday : Water change & Macro
Tuesday : 0.47g of CSM+B (Trace)
Wednesday : Macro
Thursday : Trace
Friday : Macro
Saturday : Day off
Sunday : Day off

What would people suggest I do this Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Hi Clark,
First of all you don't need K2SO4 you already dosing enough Potassium into the tank.
Also those values seem to be on the high side to start with, Trace seems fine everything else I would halve it, then increase as needed, since your plant mass is not very high. See if Clive pops in and gives his opinion, just seems high to me.
Good luck with the move


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

A bit late seeing as you've switched over to powders but I think the problem you were having before r.e. the green rocks and glas was a phosphate issue.  TPN+ is very low on P which would probably be why you saw some improvement when you upped the TPN+ dosaing.  In retrospect you could probably have kept dosing the TPN+ at the same dosage and just added some potassium phosphate to increase its levels.

Are you adding the powders directly or mixing a solution?  Just wondering as I have no idea on wether your quantities are correct.  I don't work in ppn or grams or calculations.  I just make solutions and increase/decrease according to what I see in the tank.

Looking good though matey.

Andy


----------



## Superman (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Andy,
My bottle of TPN+ was running out and the dry ferts seem cheaper on a larger thank.


----------



## Superman (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

In addition, I used 180 ltrs as thats the size of my tank. Should I reduce that figure and estimate the amount of water that is in there?


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Sorry mate. no idea. lol

I use a lean dosing recipe from a similar tank size to mine and dose exactly the same even though I 1/3rd the lights of the person who's recipe I copy.  Therefore I do dose more than is needed for my setup but not at EI levels.

Nothing scientific but it works for me. 

Andy


----------



## Superman (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Wow forum on my mobile!
Sorry for the lack of lines.
Move went ok really, a made a mistake of putting some news paper on the plants and the water in the gravel mushed it up so had to tidy it all up.
Fish are fine and am going to start to dose dry ferts from tonight. Made a londondragon water changer!
In the move only filled 4 of the 25 litre cans. So my substrate must be on the thick side.
One thing's for certain, i don't want to move again in a hurry!


----------



## Superman (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Back up and running online now, it was a tough detox!

Anyway, the aquarium seems to be doing well. I'm sure the same issues of flow etc are still there until my external filter arrives. However, everything seems to be doing ok.

I need to return the water canisters from Aquajardin to get my deposit back but might buy some more fish. They had some harlequins in and some otts. But I don't want to stock too heavily.

Photos will be coming through the weekend.


----------



## Garuf (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Get Otto's I love them, such cheeky and useful fish!


----------



## Superman (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Get Otto's I love them, such cheeky and useful fish!


They do look very active fish, which is good. Hopefully, they'll be ok in the no-wood setup.

The moving experience is not something I want to do for sometime tho. It's was a nightmare and maybe next time I'll remove everything from the tank first.


----------



## Superman (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Bought 5 ottos today when I returned the water containers.

I've been doing the dosing below for the past week, which seems to be going ok. There is some previous algae scarring which will take some time to sort out but i think there's some new plant growth.



> Macro: KNO3, 2.3g; KPO4, 0.4g; MgSO4,3.4g
> 
> Monday : 50% water change & Macro
> Tuesday : 0.5g of CSM+B (Trace)
> ...



I have got out of the habbit of dosing easycarbo each day but doesn't seem to have affected things too much.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I have got out of the habbit of dosing easycarbo each day but doesn't seem to have affected things too much.


I make sure I never forget mine  btw how did you move your tank to the new place? did you completetly empty it, removed substrate and all? Just curious as I need to move my shrimp tank to the living room when I get the new cabinet for it.

Cheers


----------



## Superman (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I drained half the water, bagged the fish, drained the rest of the water, removed the rocks and left the gravel
It was really too heavy so next time will even remove the gravel.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I drained half the water, bagged the fish, drained the rest of the water, removed the rocks and left the gravel
> It was really too heavy so next time will even remove the gravel.


Did you move it on top of the cabinet all in one go? or just on its own without any problems?


----------



## Superman (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It came off it's stand, very very difficult to move - so my friends said who lifted it! 
Only problem was that everything was swished around as not all the water was removed.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Guess I won't need to remove the gravel off mine when I move it then, its only 60cm long. Thanks


----------



## Superman (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Photos...

Trumpet Snail (Thanks to London Dragon)





Ottos...













Need to find new batteries for more photos.


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

That's looking like it survived the move pretty effortlessly Clark, well done.  Glad things seem to be settling down nicely now in there.


----------



## Superman (16 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Today was the first time I've seen/noticed some new growth. Mainly from the vallis as the crypts seem to be melting back a bit.

The Anubias is also producing some new leaves.

Managed to get one quick photos of an Otto before my batteries went again on my camera.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Looking good Clark, nice photography too, how about a full tank shot??? Keep up the good work


----------



## Superman (19 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Right, so two weeks of dosing dry ferts. I think things are looking up now. There hasn't been any algae problems since my move down here although I'm sure that the Ottos are helping.

On the particular plants, the Anubias has showing the best improvement over the last two weeks, with on the two larger plants showing lots of new leaf growth. In addition, whilst the crypts have been showing some melt over the last weeks due to the move, there has been a lot of new growth and you can really see the difference in the new green and the older green.

I managed to get some little mini-jam pots from Morrisons and store my daily dose amounts in there. 

As you can prob tell in the photos, due to the move I wasn't really in a mind to 'scape' the plants, so have rather bunched them at the minute until I can sort them in a few weeks when my external filter arrives. Other than that, I removed some of the rocks leaving the feature rock in there creating a nice overhang/cave. I think it's a bit too close to the front of the tank at the minute. With regards to the plant layouts I would appreciate some suggestions.

I have noticed that the gravel has started to get a brown staining from it which is different from the usual brown diatoms that I've had in the past. I wonder if that's showing a deficiency or an over supply of some nutrient? I've not changed my dosing from the one outline earlier.

I think the other night I caught a couple of my ottos spawning or at least practising after looking online as what it looks like when they do. They must be very happy.  8)  

There was some white line of (what looked like) goo, on a leave of my anubias but that cleared up the next day. Wonder what it was, if I see it again, I'll take a photo now I've got some batteries.

Anyway the photos...


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Looking good Clark, all you need now is a few more plants to fill it in nicely, looking bare still.
Also the CO2 diffusor won't get any flow from the filter where it is, try the opposite end of the tank or better underneath the output from the filter to blow the bubbles around the tank.
New filter should help when it arrives  Good luck


----------



## beeky (22 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I really like this, especially the way you've arranged the rocks although I think it would look better with the "structure" moved to the right a bit surrounded by the crypts. The contracts between the vallis and the crypts is very nice.


----------



## Superman (24 Jul 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking good Clark, all you need now is a few more plants to fill it in nicely, looking bare still.
> Also the CO2 diffusor won't get any flow from the filter where it is, try the opposite end of the tank or better underneath the output from the filter to blow the bubbles around the tank.
> New filter should help when it arrives  Good luck


thanks on the suggestion to move the diffuser, it's now under the filter output and means it keeps the co2 bubbles suspended in the water for longer and can see them flow around the tank.

With regards to the dozing, what signs should I look for that would indicate that I needs to change my dosing?


----------



## Superman (2 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Was thinking of getting a powerhead to increase the water circulation in the tank.

Where's the best place to put them in a Juwel and given my plant arrangements?


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Was thinking of getting a powerhead to increase the water circulation in the tank.
> Where's the best place to put them in a Juwel and given my plant arrangements?


I got mine on the back wall with the flow pointing towards the diffusor so that the bubbles are blown all the way around the tank and into the L. Aromatica the more demanding plant. The plants you have at present Anubias, Crypts and Vallis are all low demanding plants really, try placing it just above your CO2 diffusor so that the flow just carries the CO2 bubbles all the way round the tank, and if the bubbles go into the powerhead then will get broken into tinnier bubbles and disolver quicker into the water.


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Was thinking of getting a powerhead to increase the water circulation in the tank.
> 
> Where's the best place to put them in a Juwel and given my plant arrangements?



I've got a Koralia in the opposite corner to my filter pointed to give flow towards the front middle of the tank.  With your Vallis though that might not be the best bet.  I think either in front of the vallis on the left or in front of the filter pointing downwards on the right.  This will then send a current across the front of the tank low down.


----------



## Superman (2 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I've got a Koralia in the opposite corner to my filter pointed to give flow towards the front middle of the tank.  With your Vallis though that might not be the best bet.  I think either in front of the vallis on the left or in front of the filter pointing downwards on the right.  This will then send a current across the front of the tank low down.



Yer, can imagine the Vallis would get sucked in. So right front corner pointing downwards would be the option, although wouldn't that upset the filter intake?


----------



## Superman (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Delivery today...
- Arcadia Overtank Luminaire 4x39w T5
- Aquamas Inline CO2 Reactor

Can't wait to get home from work to try the lights. 

Just waiting on my filter now then a weekend trip to TGM for plants and a cuppa.


----------



## Superman (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Wooop woop, only running 2 of the 39w tubes at the minute which is the same as the old ones.

I was amazed when I put all on for a minute or two, that it brought out some great colours in my harlequin rasboras.


----------



## JamesM (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

That looks the Don mate 8)


----------



## Themuleous (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Loving it 

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Looking great Clark  now where is that bl****y filter???? any news on it???
Keep us posted


----------



## Superman (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking great Clark  now where is that bl****y filter???? any news on it???
> Keep us posted



The filter has been dispatched to me and is estimated to arrive on Wednesday, hence arranging a trip to TGM next Saturday for some plants and a cuppa.

I must say that I always thought that a Luminaire would look messy, but I now am truly converted as they are rather swish.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> hence arranging a trip to TGM next Saturday for some plants and a cuppa.


Great  if you come past me, give me a lift and I will tag along hehehe


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

i remember the first time i used mine, comeing from 2 x t8. such a massive difference. you got the plant pro tubes?


----------



## Superman (9 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> i remember the first time i used mine, comeing from 2 x t8. such a massive difference. you got the plant pro tubes?


Yes, got the plant pro tubes.


----------



## Superman (10 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Been away since Friday, came back and there's been some new algae growth on some leaves. No doubt, due to the change in lighting, even though only running 2x39w at the minute, I'd expect that the old tubes and reflectors might not have been so efficient.

Although, there's some massive new growth in the crypts and over the weekend two of the anubias' have sprouted lovely coloured leaves (very light green).

Due to the algae, I'm going to reduce the photo period to 6 hours and then slowly step it up.
Lights 4pm-10pm
Co2 3pm-9pm

I'll take some photos tomorrow during the weekly water change.


----------



## Joecoral (10 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

why do you turn CO2 off an hour before the lights go off?


----------



## Superman (10 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> why do you turn CO2 off an hour before the lights go off?


I turn it off an hour early as there should be sufficient co2 in the water, until the lights go off.


----------



## John Starkey (11 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Been away since Friday, came back and there's been some new algae growth on some leaves. No doubt, due to the change in lighting, even though only running 2x39w at the minute, I'd expect that the old tubes and reflectors might not have been so efficient.
> 
> Although, there's some massive new growth in the crypts and over the weekend two of the anubias' have sprouted lovely coloured leaves (very light green).
> 
> ...



Hi Superman,tell me why do you just run your co2 for 6 hrs?,i turn mine on four hrs before lights on so that co2 is at optimum levels,i know this is correct because my plants start pearling within the hr of the lights being on,if you upped your co2 you may get rid of some of that algae you have,regards john.


----------



## Superman (11 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

john,
I run it for that lenght of time as the drop checker stays in the green. I've tried to up it to the yellow end but find that it doesn't really show an effect as guess the diffusion isn't brill, even though the co2 bubbles get pushed around the tank.

I also dose 10mls of easycarbo each day and the algae could of been because I wasn't there to dose over the weekend.

I'll try turning it on earlier this week.


----------



## Superman (12 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

Filter arrived and all hooked up...

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2592&start=0

Now using the inline diffuser too.

Fry are in their breading net now, fingers crossed.


----------



## Superman (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

So new filter running for a couple of days, only been using 2 of the 39w T5s

Upped the ferts to..

Macro: 4.6g KNO3, 0.8g KH2PO4, 6.8g MgSO4 - dosed three nights a week
0.5g trace in the days in between the Macro

Since the lights I've had the following. What does this mean? Too much light?


----------



## Superman (17 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank*

I popped to TGM today, it was totally fantastic as usual. I must of had at least 3 cuppas and a good chat to everyone there. Chatted to Andy and Elaine who were doing some work on their tank in there. Came out with a fair few plants and 5 amano shrimp.

On the way home, I popped into Coxwell Aquatics, which stocked some quality looking livestock and the chaps were very chatty. Not much there in the way of plants, but had a wide range of fish... including pencil fish. So I bought six Nannostomus marginatus (I think that's what they are, forgot to note down their name). DOH.

So, I've rescaped, by placeing the rock a bit flatter, then added a few of the older rocks I've used.

Photos below and comments and suggestions welcome...


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

Hi superman,

Glad to see things are still progressing. Some pointers. With the main rock, could I sugest you make the tilt steaper. Try pointing the rock to the top left hand corner. As for you other rocks, my fear would be if plant growth is good, these other rocks will be lost. Plus they look like differant rocks, that can be distracting IMO.


----------



## Superman (17 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Hi superman,
> 
> Glad to see things are still progressing. Some pointers. With the main rock, could I sugest you make the tilt steaper. Try pointing the rock to the top left hand corner. As for you other rocks, my fear would be if plant growth is good, these other rocks will be lost. Plus they look like differant rocks, that can be distracting IMO.



Thanks Graeme,

They are the same type of rock, just the smaller bits haven't been in a tank for a few months now.
At the next water change I'll see if I can adjust the rock as you suggested.


----------



## Superman (17 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

Photos of pencil fish...


----------



## Spider Pig (18 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

Love the shoal of harlequins, look really effective in a planted tank. Planning to get some for my tank after I lost my shoal of cardinals.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

Looking great Clark, also have harlequins in my tank, very nice fish, and like the pencils 
Make sure you trim that hair grass right down to almost substrate level or you will get some algae on it, it will grow back looking much better 
Keep us posted


----------



## Superman (20 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

Thanks LD, will do that.

Some photos, my anubias is really flying and have took photos some photos of the new growth.

I've slowly been stepping up the CO2 each day and the drop checker is still green, however tonight after about 2 hours, I noticed that my anubias' started to pearl on the underside of the leaf. So things are going well. There's also some pearling on my crypts.

The new crypts are going through the usual melt and I'm taking out the melting leaves.

The P. Helferi is taking time to bed in, slowly going a bit brown but guess it'll take time to take. I have increased the dosing etc.

What is worrying me is this greeny slimy algae that has appeared on the gravel all over the tank. Its in places that seem to get decent flow, the photo I've taken is where the outflow points to. Speaking to TGM Jim at the weekend, he mentioned that increasing the KH or GH would remove this type of algae?

Still practising with my new lenses and getting the functions of the camera with the F numbers and ISOs


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

looks like bga to me. :?


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> looks like bga to me. :?



me too. It could be other factors like dirty filter, low NO3, NH3 spike.

Never heard of the hk/ gh rise though!


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

Love the pencil fish Clark!  I'm so tempted by pencils, I really do like them!


----------



## Superman (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying to remove as much of the melting leaves as I see them to try and limit ammonia spike. 
I'm still running my old internal with my new external maybe the internal isn't as efficient as it was before due to the pull of the new one? Did the usual filter maintainence so might see if there's anything i missed
I have increased my dosing since adding the new plants.


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

Add more NO3 mate.  

Cheers,


----------



## JamesC (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Add more NO3 mate.
> 
> Cheers,



Are you sure? It already has nearly 50ppm NO3 added weekly which IMHO is way excessive for this tank considering it probably has less than 5ppm uptake by the plants. This is even before we take NO3 from the fish into account.

If it keeps coming back a 3 day blackout clears up BGA well. More plant mass is needed to combat algae and make sure that drop checker is a nice green and not blue.

GH/KH is a new one for me. I've never seen it make any difference. BGA sometimes appears after periods of elevated NH3/NH4 and NO2 in the water, normally at startup, and doesn't go away by itself even after everything has settled down and dosing started.

James


----------



## beeky (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

BGA is a strange one. I had a bout of it ages ago when my routine maintenance wasn't routine anymore. The filter blocked to a trickle and a couple of weeks later BGA appeared. I probably had quite high nitrate in the tank, but whether it dropped and the ammonia and nitrite went up due to the filter blockage I don't know.

As James says though, even getting back on top of maintenance didn't stop it's spread and I had to siphon it out every day or two for a few weeks and then a complete blackout before I beat it. It's horrible stuff; it made the whole house smell!


----------



## Superman (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

Hmm, siphoning each day and blackouts. Sounds like a right pain.


----------



## Superman (23 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

I went to the LFS today to get a test for gH, it came out with a reading of 12.

Everythings going well, got a new groth on the crypts I added yesterday. The Anubias is really taking off too.

I'm trying to remove the GSA although it keeps coming back, water change later today I think so will get rid of the new stuff.

Going to treat my fish to a block of bloodworms later today. Also bought some Liquifry #3 as the only remaining Otto fry is growing up.

I was thinking about increasing the the light in the tank by switching on the the second lot of tubes say for an hour but with the GSA I'm thinking that's a bad idea.


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

up your PO4


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

What you need is some fast growing stem plants in there, vallis, crypts and anubias just not going to cut it. With all that light now and pressurized CO2 and EI you need more plant mass and something that can grow pretty fast


----------



## JamesM (23 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

Hygrophilia Polysterma would look great in that back right corner. Its a rapid grower and great for checking parameter of the tank (top tip from Matt ).


----------



## Superman (24 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

Ok, I'll have a look. I need some plants for the back right for when I remove the internal filter. I'd also like some floating plants, so will be having a look for them too.


----------



## Superman (26 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

last night was water change night. 
I pulled out the hairgrass and p helferi to gravel vac the BGA out and also replant in smaller clumps. I think this was made things more tidy with the p helferi and the hairgrass has been cut short to encourage new growth. 
Just got a co2 fe at lunch from a local guy asmy 500g bottle is quickly running out. 

Baby Otto is still doing well and is getting more active with each day. Started feeding it the liquifry no3 now which is the fine powder, along with algae pellets and a few crypt cuttings. Still keeping fingers crossed that it'll grow healthy. 

Hopefully the BGA won't return as I've upped the po4 as suggested then I'll start using my four tubes. 

Watching the plants pearl at water change was amazing.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

when a water change is done, it can bring on false pearling so i have read. It might of been on here somewhere but i dont know the exlplanation!


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> when a water change is done, it can bring on false pearling so i have read. It might of been on here somewhere but i dont know the exlplanation!


Happens at all my water changes, if I am not mistaken its something to do with the temperature of the water in the tank reacting with the temp of the water you putting in.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i cant remember it being that, i am sure it had something to do with O2 being put in the water?


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

found it - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=515&p=3981&hilit=pearling+water+change#p3981


----------



## beeky (26 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

You also notice bubbles form in a glass of water left overnight.


----------



## Superman (26 Aug 2008)

*Re: Superman's First Planted Tank (Now Rescaped 17.08.2008)*

Ah right, still looked impressive!

Came back and lost two of my amano shrimp. The water was hotter than usual at 26C and all the fish were gasping. They're ok now but sad to lose my shrimp. Next time I do a water change, might reduce my co2 injection rate. They were all ok at lunch when I dropped off the fire extinguisher, but when I got home when the lights were on they were all really hot.


----------



## Superman (22 Sep 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat*

Quick update...

Outside factors has caused me not to look after the tank as much. I'm rather disappointed that I've let it slide as much as it was looking good and going forward, I got lazy, had other distractions, no energy and no time to do it. I've realised that keeping a good looking tank takes time but not that much if you do put the effort in frequently. It's been a wake up call to me on the tank, even at one point thought about giving up - but that soon went away.

I've had mixed results..
- The hair grass was a right disaster and so has been pulled out
- P Helferi has been replanted as created new shoots
- Crypt Parva is creating new shoots
- Vallis in poor condition if I'm honest, got algae spores all over it and have removed the worst effected leaves but don't want to chop it all down as they'd be none left.
- The white film has returned again (due to my lack of effort no doubt) so will be working to clean that off each night
- My Ottos are still spawning!
- Think there's only one Shrimp left but didn't see where the others have gone
- One Pencil fish just died on water change. No sign of any ill effects.
- The water is always "dusty", the filters are pulling things in, just think thee fluff stays in the water too long. Maybe I need to alter the flow.

To combat the above I plan to
- Get some glosso to replace the hair grass.
- Get some Hygrophila Polysperma.
- Might get some new vallis to replace the stuff I've got.
- Spot treat the algae.
- Looking to increase the water changes to about, two 30%'s each week or so.
- Get back into the good habbits.

No photos at the min as (1) I don't have any batteries for my camera (2) am rather gutted on how bad I've got it. On the positive side of things, I know it can be turned around so will keep going.


----------



## YzemaN (23 Sep 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat*

Hang in there, Kiddo. Don't give up, the choopers will be here anytime 
Sorry to hear of your algae woes, but keep at it and it'll sort itself (with a little help from you). Hygrophilas are a really good idea. I've grown five different kinds in the past 8 months. Needs to be pruned quite often, though. And lately it just doesn't seem to grown for me any more? I've upped the CO2 and the ferts, but after my last (major) pruning it's just sitting there? I took out all the stems and replanted the tops as they were sending out roots in all directions.


----------



## Superman (25 Sep 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat*

Thanks.

Well, Tuesday saw me get some new plants at lunch.

Bought..
3 pots of Hemianthus Calitrichoides "Cuba" (HC)
3 pots of Ultricularia Graminifolia (UG)
3 pots of Tiger Vallis

Things are getting better, I removed the badly effected vallis and planted the HC and UG.

I'm really pleased with the way in which the HC is already pearling! It was really doing well yesterday when the drop checker was yellow but then turned the CO2 down a bit as the fish didn't like it - even found another shrimp when I thought I only had one.

Getting back to a proper dosing regime has shown that everything has gone back to pearling loads.

Just need to get rid of the "fluff" and "bits" that float round in the water column, sometimes it looks bad as there's loads of O2 bubbles going around but it's not a bad thing at all is it?! Photos to follow when I get some AA's


----------



## Superman (26 Sep 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat*

Things seem to be going well, so I thought I'd try putting on the 2nd bank of 2x39w T5's and wow. It was like I switched the plants on!

Loads of pearling on my HC, Vallis & Crypts and even some little pearling on the P Helferi.

Here's a quick photo before my camera ran out of battery. Last time I'll buy cheap batteries and will try and charge mine up.

Don't you just love pearling plants?

I'm thinking of having...
CO2 on 2-10
2 lights on 2-6 and 10-11
4 lights on 6-10


----------



## Superman (28 Sep 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat*

Another update..

Bought some more Amano shrimp to replace ones that have gone to the fishy heaven in the sky.
Got two pots of Hygrophila Polysperma and will be removing the internal filter today and then putting this in it's place.
So will be hooking up the in-line heater too (prob first!)

Photos tonight  8)


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Sep 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat*

Looking good the HC, never give up just keep fighting it  would be a waste after you got all the right equipment to chuck it all in now! keep us posted and good luck


----------



## Superman (1 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat*

Right, so back on track. AE order arrived including more EasyCarbo and K2SO4.
My macro dose is..
MgSO4 16g
KNO3 8g
KH2PO4 4g
K2SO4 3g
Macro dosed like Monday, Wednesday, Friday with 1g of trace added on Tuesday and Thursday.
Adding 10ml of EasyCarbo each day, including the weekend where possible, along with the usual injected CO2 from my FE.

My lights are now.. (all 36w Arcadia PlantGro Tubes)
2 tubes 3-6
4 tubes 6-10
2 tubes 10-11
Co2 on from 2-10pm

I planted my Hygrophila polysperma after removing my internal fitler - boy it makes a big difference taking that thing out - and am amazed with all the roots it's already developed in the water column.

So here's a collection of photos to update the progress, I'm really pleased how my HC and P. Helferi (PH) is going as previously had nightmares with that (pre-pressurised CO2 and dry ferts). Bit iffy with the Ultricularia Graminifolia as thats going the same way with my hairgrass. Am thinking of maybe thining out my HC to replace the UG. See how it goes, any suggestions?

I am planning to mix the HC and PH in a bit with having the HC but thought I'd get them established first on their own!

Photos...


----------



## joyous214 (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat*

wow nice. very good job


----------



## Superman (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat*

So, first day and was so impressed, thought I'd take some videos...

Please ignore The Bill on in the background so might be best to turn the sound off!


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat*

Looking greath Clark, those Harlequins look good in the tank and the HC is filling in nicely 
Good to see you got this back on track, seems like a few of us had a some bad spells lately.


----------



## Superman (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat*

Things still going ok, pearling is continuing.
At this rate will have some Hygrophila polysperma cuttings in a few week's time!

The surface film has returned again, which I'm disappointed about but it's not as much as before.

Really pleased that my two shrimp that were already in the tank have started to come out more as they have a group of friends.


----------



## Superman (6 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat*

What am I doing wrong?! FFS!!! 

Plants pearling like nothing I've seen before, HC and P Helferi are going great.
Surface film keeps returning
Water seems very milky as shown on the photos.
2 shrimp died today
Stable CO2 and am keeping to the dosing and lighting regime posted above.
Green Slime Algae starting to return.
There's always some plant muck going around in the tank which I can't seem to keep up with clearing out. But there's no visible signs of plant decay other than that.

ARGH! Please help!


----------



## jay (6 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat - PLEASE HELP!*

WC's maybe a good idea till someone with abit of experience pops up?


----------



## Superman (6 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat - PLEASE HELP!*



			
				jay said:
			
		

> WC's maybe a good idea till someone with abit of experience pops up?


It is water change night, but it seems to go like this at the end of each week.


----------



## jay (6 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat - PLEASE HELP!*

Well you definitely got an underlying problem. 
I've got problems at the moment with surface cloudiness, no water clouding though.
My problem is Co2 fluctuations which are messing with the plants and when (think i've read right) they are stressed, they release some sort of enzyme that clouds the water. So for some reason I your plants must not be getting what they need.


Probably have to wait for Clive  He's a clever nut.


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat *** PLEASE HELP ME ****

Sounds like you might need to do some mid-week water changes for a while Clark.  Have you tested for nitrite or ammonia recently? I'm just wondering if it's a filter issue as I notice you've removed the internal filter in your previous posts.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat *** PLEASE HELP ME ****

As mentioned keep up those water changes, and make sure your external is running properly.
One of the reasons I left my internal was to alternate filter cleaning and avoid killing all bacteria in them.


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat *** PLEASE HELP ME ****



> Surface film keeps returning


this is a good thread


> Water seems very milky as shown on the photos.


could it be a bacteria bloom from the recent filter change??


> 2 shrimp died today


have you disturbed the substrate, moved/ trimmed plants, let the other filter cycle properly? could of been an NH3 spike



> Green Slime Algae starting to return.


never head of it, do you mean green dust algae? 



> There's always some plant muck going around in the tank which I can't seem to keep up with clearing out. But there's no visible signs of plant decay other than that.



could the filter pipes be dirty?


----------



## Superman (7 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's Asian Retreat *** PLEASE HELP ME ****

Thanks people.

Water change certainly cleared the water up and am going through loads of kitchen roll. Am planning on doing a three day cycle until things perk up - Day 1 WC & Macro, Day 2 Trace, Day 3 off.

I have decent surface movement but have increased it a bit more.
I did clean out the filter pipes the other day as they were a bit mucky.
I did remove the internal last week, however, I did seed it with old filter and was running for a decent period of time.
I guess there could of been an ammonia spike to kill the shrimp, but the fish seem fine. There's been no gasping at all.

This is the algae..




My P Helferi are like magnets as they get mucky stuck on them all the time! ARGH


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Oct 2008)

*Re: Superman's 180l Asian Retreat *** PLEASE HELP ME ****

Clark,
         If flow is good and tank/filter are clean then add more NO3 mate. BGA is NO3 related.

Cheers,


----------



## Superman (26 Oct 2008)

So after green water issues in my other thread, my harlequins are shoaling nicely so took a quick photo (bit dark I know!)


----------



## Superman (28 Oct 2008)

I'm going on a three day cycle...

Day 1 - 50% W/C & Macro, EasyCarbo
Day 2 - Trace & EasyCarbo
Day 3 - EasyCarbo only

Small amount of surface scum is back, but everything seems to be responding well to post blackout. Most established plants are pearling a lot but the newly planted ones are getting there.
On the next water change I'm trying to clear out of all the detritus that is around the back of the tank, that won't be helping for the surface scum.


----------



## Superman (4 Nov 2008)

I've had just about enough, green water has appeared again over the weekend - can people with a planted tank have a life? Every time I go away at a weekend, something goes wrong. I know that's a trend but what the hell can I do?!

There's the return of the "brown fuzz" around the HC and P Helferi, this time only in small quantities but nothing as seen before.

I'm nearly at breaking point as I don't really have time to be messing with the tank over and over again, all I want is a nice stable aquarium that I can do water changes, feed the fish and enjoy the sight of it in my living room.

I think I've tried almost everything, I must be dosing enough, I could be having too much light but have turn it down to 2x39Ws over the past few weeks since the blackout. There's enough filtration, I do my water changes. Stocked decent but wouldn't class it as "overstocked". Shrimp don't work - given up trying on that one.

I just seem to be losing the battle against algae, no matter what I try.

I'm giving it one last chance before I get rid, I'm thinking of getting rid of the at least the HC as that seems to be ruined and also always get ruined no matter what I do.

I'm thinking of turning it into a bit more of a jungle with more crypts - at least they do well in my tank (thank god!), maybe use some wood I picked up a few weeks ago and put some mosses on it.

So I'm open to any volume of crypts as a donation to UKaps.

If someone could point me to what I'm doing wrong then please do so, as I can't take much more of this. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind spending money and have done recently, but when you don't see anything improving (or even it's getting worse) then I don't seem much point as sometimes my girlfriend gets annoyed as I'm seeing to the tank rather than seeing to her!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Nov 2008)

I know you have a nice setup here and all, but if you really want it to be ''just a water change and feed the fish'' why don't you go really low-tech? You could replicate somethin like George Farmer's ''Harlequin's Haven'' - that's stunning and quite low maint.


----------



## Superman (4 Nov 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I know you have a nice setup here and all, but if you really want it to be ''just a water change and feed the fish'' why don't you go really low-tech? You could replicate somethin like George Farmer's ''Harlequin's Haven'' - that's stunning and quite low maint.



That might be the way, I'll go.


----------



## Themuleous (7 Nov 2008)

Lovely looking harlequins 

Sam


----------



## Superman (9 Nov 2008)

Thanks Sam.

Well, last night/today is seeing a totally different look.

I'm sure Steve will vouch that I said "I'm not a fan of wood", so therefore my tank now has some wood in it     

Thanks to those who have agreed swap deals and have some really nice mosses and crypts on their way.

Therefore, I'll be closing this thread and opening a new one, to document my trials and tribulations of my new "scaped" tank.

Not sure if it's a "scape" but it's a planted thank anyway!


----------



## Superman (13 May 2009)

When looking in my control panel, it said that this thread was the heaviest thread I'd posted in, so had a long read through it last night.

It was really enjoyable to see what I've learnt in over a year and what mistakes I was making back then.

I guess we all have to learn sometime and I can only thank everyone who's helped me along the way.

So, I'm only 5 years behind George, watch your back fella


----------



## George Farmer (14 May 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> So, I'm only 5 years behind George, watch your back fella


Scary!


----------

